# Part 5....



## C2C

Well I was gonna wait a week or so to start fur taking ... but I couldnt help.myself and succumbed to an itchy trigger finger...oh well ,the pheasants will thank me and I guess these easy kills would likely get shot and wasted by a rifle deer hunter this week ..hides look decent,we will know when the inside is revealed . Both were taken with the 17 hmr at about 120 yds

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Dont know how I posted 2 pics of the coyote..fixed it ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Looks like a good start to the new season, best of luck!!


----------



## Glenwhey

Heck yeah. Looks like mid-winter there, Cam. And, obviously, you are in mid-winter form. Surprised you took that little pea shooter. Effective!


----------



## C2C

Haha..not my first choice for a gun Glen but I pack it in the truck at all times for skunks and badgers but it luckily does ok in a pinch ...just like the States we are in an ammo crisis up here and have buying any and all powders,bullets and components so I can keep shooting ..probably ok for big guns but 22 250 is my weapon of choice so looking after that baby . Hornady quit making my fav bullet ,the 52 gr Amax. Very fur friendly but Ive had good reports on the 50 and 53 gr Vmax .Luckily my Tikka isnt fussy and groups all quite well .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. Cam, no snow down low here, lots of drivers in the ditch your way. How was the hay crop this year.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats sir. That blonde one sure is pretty. You’re off to a good start.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. Cam, no snow down low here, lots of drivers in the ditch your way. How was the hay crop this year.


Hay was decent but not great ..we put in a lot of water but wind and heat got their share of it ..my daughter and her huaband planted 3 acres of garlic this fall with seed they got from a guy in Creston ..Brad ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

This frigging site - Cam I sent you a pm but I think it never went through as it said I had too many words - what's with that, let me know if you got it.


----------



## Glenwhey

Three acres of garlic! And, I thought my 160 plants were plenty.

I don't use my .17 HMR very much but it always shot some tight groups. Stocked up on ammo for it when the price was below $10/box. 

Firearms sales have slowed a bit and ammo is showing up here and there. Mostly there.


----------



## C2C

No message Rick ..ya Glen ,I hope it grows for em ..Lots of work. 
I love my Savage 17, in left hand and ive taken 4 coyotes with it ,only 2 intenational kills called in close .I carry it all qinter as a dispatch gun for trap and live snare caught dogs , a ahot thru the shoulder puts em down quick with little or no blood loss to make a mess.The tiny hole is sealed by muscle and keeps em clean 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Hmmmm!, it should be there, in your profile site, on my end it says it's there.


----------



## C2C

My phone is possesed Rick , I will check again . Nope ,not a thing ,sorry 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

So I was dealt a minor blow here this week reagrding bait for trapping ..Due to a bogus scare about CWD ,I am no longer allowed to use roadkill deer as bait .. so much for my shooting blind bait pile . I use a dead cow or a pile of roadkill there and luckily have no cow but unlucky as I now longer can get dead deer either . Im not even allowed to use scraps from butchered deer ..original notice I recieved from authorities was roadkill ,so when I questioned it and asked about scraps They told me better not to be safe...so much for playing by the rules 
Guys that dont ask about the roadkill permit are still using the deer and I cant ...not real fair. 

Ive gone to using butcher scraps at snare bait piles as it doesnt seem to attract the eagle problem . 
One thing I am gonna do is clean the countryside up and use as many porcupines as possible . A quick peel job and lob it into the baitpile , coyotes love em . 
Divide and conquer I guess ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Always something for roadblocks, I'm sure you'll adapt. good luck.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the fur cam good to see you starting out


----------



## C2C

The frustrating part about it Rick is the fact that i was told the hiway patrol guys are supposed to be ping the carcasses for incineration..after talking to one of them he says they have been given no instructions and are simply dumping them like the old days.. who do you believe?
Ive talked with my landowners and they have agreed to keep any dead stock they have for bait for me .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Cam. We know you’ll adapt and overcome!


----------



## Glenwhey

Same issue here. I inquired about getting scraps from our local deer processor and he said he couldn't do it because of CWD. Looks like you're "stuck" with porkies.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Same issue here. I inquired about getting scraps from our local deer processor and he said he couldn't do it because of CWD. Looks like you're "stuck" with porkies.


Hahaha..well it should make the local ranchers happy ..besides there was a guy advertising for porcupine quills and the long hair off them ,maybe a few $$$ to be made there ...guess he uses them in crafts and native art .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Im getting closer to hanging cable 
.today I got a call from a friend at a local hutterite colony saying they're butchering hogs if I wanted bait ..I was there in a heartbeat and got a 30 gallon barrel full .
Next I filled some old reload powder cans with my homemade afterbirth secret sauce ..just hoping it doesn't eat thru the plastic ..lol. 
This afternoon I went to my close snare spot and block some good trails that both and dogs use leaving a small enough opening for coyotes and hopefully the deer will steer clear of ..if all works out I can show up and just hang snares in a couple weeks ..if you missed my powder story and windfall its in the reloading threads ,made my day .
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Family recipes handed down over the years are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## C2C

Haha, yes Rick this is my own making and invention ..one more ingredient to add 
I have a couple old sets of beaver castor that I will grind up and mix in ,that should finish it off .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Beaver castor is great stuff, do you use fermented fish at all.


----------



## C2C

No I havent but I bet that would really smell .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

An old timer would do up a couple gallon glass jars with cut throat trout, beaver castor, etc. over the summer, best lure I've come across, spilt some in the truck, never really got the smell out even after removing carpet, liners etc.


----------



## C2C

Lolololol...I can believe it Rick. 
I got a buddy who had a neighbor with a skunk problem so he borrowed the buddies live trap ..caught the skunk ,threw a tarp over it and a hose from the exhaust pipe underneath ...took the tarp and skunk is dead ,placed skunk in a cardboard box in back of his work van and drives to the landfill . Well you can only imagine the smell when said dead skunk woke up enroute !!!!
Had to sell the van as nothing would get the smell out ...and sold it mighty cheap..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Scored another 50 gallon drum full of pork scraps for bait ..getting close now .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Took #2 daughter out this morning to look for her mule.buck draw tag..we saw.a better one 2 days ago but couldnt quite seal the deal ..I talked her out of a dozen different deer and glad we let them go ..besides we prebaited one of my spots with the gut pile ..200 yds in the background is one of my sites 























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice deer. Congrats to you both !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that’s a nice one congrats to you both


----------



## hassell

Awesome, great day all around.


----------



## Glenwhey

What a giant! Have you scored this beast, Cam?


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> What a giant! Have you scored this beast, Cam?


No, not yet.. he's nice , but pic makes him look REAL NICE ..lol.guessing 160s?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Finally hung my first snares of the new season . I threw some butcher scraps in the brush behind the barn on Saturday and today they are gone ...so I rebaited and guarded them with 5 snares ,feels just like Christmas eve ..lol
Also scored another 600# of bait from a fellow rancher that had a calf bloat ,took off the front quarters to use at snare baits and the rest will go to a shooting station. 
Let the games begin !!























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Bait is pretty well ready , got a dozen dead layinh hens and a beaver...took the calf carcass and set it up for the shooting bait,boy is it ripe !!!lol. Camera should give some good pictures 
I took my nephew out for mule deer and he shot a.nice one .
Checked trail cams and got cool pictures there,badgers ,deer and lots of coyotes..check out ths first one !
Snaring officially underway as I caught my first fox of the year ,a friend also gave me a coyote ..bonus!































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Some great pic's there Cam, congrats. all around.


----------



## C2C

Thx Rick ,.Ive put the wolf bait snares on hold for a bit..its way too warm and bears are still out in force. In fact we found an active grizz den here near my 2 coyote baits ,and he has been seen twice in the last week . Im not happy about the chance of running into one .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Good stuff, Cam. Coyote in top pic looks huge!

You are really spoiling the youngsters, too. Keep it up!


----------



## C2C

Love hunting with the kids Glen , they are the future of our sport and I enjoy their enthusiasm .
As for the bear , I am very concerned 
My one bait is only 2 miles from the Den ,a short walk . A rancher in the area came close to hitting him on the hiway and says he is not small. So I am nervous about my prospects of a face to face meeting .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on hanging some fur Cam.


----------



## Glenwhey

I'd have a hog leg ready, but I know you can't. Yeah, spooky.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Hopefully that bear go’ to bed for the winter soon and you don’t run into him congrats on the nice buck


----------



## C2C

Thx pokey ,the neighbour says it is a big bear and I beleive it cause here is the den ..
I also caught my first coyote in trap this year today , a pup but gotta start somewhere. Set 11 more snares so I guess we are officially started
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Why not a camera focused on the den?


----------



## C2C

Im getting there Glen ..lol..gonna ask the landowner if I can put a trail cam on it after deer season closes this Saturday ..too.much human traffic to chance it being stolen before then . I will use an older camera as it very well may get destroyed by the bear as well .


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on your first catch of the season as far as getting pictures of the bear just go knock on the front door and see if he’s home


----------



## C2C

Called.this buck out of a no fly zone today ..used a fawn bleat and the doe with him brought him with her. Ive saved the gutpile from all 5 deer the family has taken this fall ,makes good bait especially when its a bit ripe .
Got a call from a buddy tonite ,said he saw 2 big black wolves this afternoon 2 miles north of my one baitsite ...man I wish I could start the snares!!









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Cam. That’s a nice one. I bet you’ll get at least one of those wolves


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Congrats Cam. That’s a nice one. I bet you’ll get at least one of those wolves


..thanx for your faith in me Don , Im headed out tomorrow to look .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Great buck, Cam! Too bad you broke the rules when you let that bullet fly. Too bad for the buck, that is.


----------



## hassell

Right on, Congrats..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the buck I have used the dawn bleat myself works great a guy can also get stomped by a mad doe quickly to


----------



## C2C

Well as I'm sure you've heard before I've got good news and I've got bad news... let's go to the bad news and get it over with....
The new spot I had all lined up to go for wolves is out of the picture for 4 reasons. First off gas at almost $7 a gallon ..2nd the rancher plans on leaving his Bulls in that pasture all winter ..3rd. the weather isn't cooling down enough for the Griz to go to sleep..and 4th my wife doesn't like me going that far to snare by myself...call it ESP, PMS or what ever you want shs is usually right and after 39 years Ive learnd to trust her counsel . 
The good news is if you can call it, that we have had wolves moved into this very area that I have been doing for the past 5 years.. two Big Blacks spotted a mile North just yesterday, so Monday if it looks like the weather is going to cool off I will start hanging cable using the heavy equipment that I built for upwest.. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck, make good on the hand that is dealt.


----------



## youngdon

Fingers crossed for you my friend.


----------



## C2C

Thx friends , sure wish I could justify the new area ...may try and slip away when it geta cold and do a calling session with pokeys howler for a wolf .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow 
Well play the hand that was delt hopefully you can howl one in good luck


----------



## C2C

Thx John..crazy last day of the deer season here..started out by rattling in a mule deer for my 85 year old father...then an afternoon with #2 daughter and she shot 2.mule does ...I gotta get some snares set and have some rest...lol.. saved the guts from 9 deer in garbage bags,makes great yote bait









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrat's, a great family tradition continues.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to you and your Dad. I hope I’m fortunate to be able to get out and hunt at his age. I also hope I am fortunate enough to have a child willing to go out with me.


----------



## Glenwhey

The apple sure didn't fall far from the tree, Cam. Obviously, you have had a great teacher and how cool to get him out there with you. Seems you're more excited about guts than the fine animals that produced them. Congratulations to you and the whole family.


----------



## C2C

Lol..thx Glen and Don..it can be a challenge at times to deal with older parents ,as most know ...by now I have heard all the stories over and over but now they are different and names and events have changed as memories get clouded in their recollection..I do appreciate all they have done for me .
He doesnt walk as fast or as far as he uses to but with time we seem to get setup ..he isnt as good a smarksman either so I have bèen known to help out but nevee criticize him..well maybe a couple times after he dropped his rifle on the scope but mildly .
Im glad to still have him .
Weather man is stringing me along qith all the warm weather, but first big bait goes out tomorrow and yes Glen ,some guts will be with it ..lol.
I spent an enjoyable last afternoon of the deer season with Callie and grandson Beau . We got 2 mule does and had a fun time . Will check my close sets here after church today ,then need to get a whitetail doe butchered for.my bro in law ..He is stranded here from his home on Vancouver island..disastrous rain have qashed out many main roads in interior BC so he is awaiting arrival of his passport in the mail so he can drive home thru the states to Seattle where he can catch a ferry.. heavy winds and warm weather supposed to ease by Wednesday ,so I hope to be set up by then .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Hmmm! I guess I didn't hit the right button for my reply. Congrats. on the hunt and keeping family traditions on going.


----------



## C2C

Thz Rick..I hope.my son will do the same for me some day ..if I last that long.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats to everyone sounds like you’re going to be eating good this winter


----------



## hassell

We have beaver problems here, one just missed the camera, cleaned that one up( 14 inch at the base), one down the next day, took out a gate post and some wire, old wire and no critters to worry about, talked with the neighbour hour ago and found out where they are coming from, the hunt is on.


----------



## C2C

Get at em Rick ,sounds like you got a beaver on a mission to destroy .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Dang beavers are back at my place again. Took out one Poplar and hauled some off but never returned for the main trunk. Amazing the size of the chips. Wish my chainsaws could cut like that.


----------



## C2C

Natures lumberjacks ,likely the busiest creature on the planet . With the mind of an engineer ,ambition of a pioneer and body of construction worker these little guys can sure make a mess in a hurry . One place here they got into a grove of aspens and dropped 47 of them ranging in size from 2" diameter to 8 " ,some 30ft tall ...and left half of them. What a shame, trees are limited at the best of times here on the prairie and to see them wasted is disturbing ...I guess they used what they needed at the time ,mostly the ones close to the water ,the rest lay in a tangled mess where they fell 20 some odd years ago .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Glenway I know where there’s a trap that would cover about 3/4 of the way across your creek I should have brought it home when skip tried to give it to me in June it’s a 660 it twice as wide as the 330’s I set over there a few years ago it’s only 800 miles round trip I’ll give you skip’s address between that 660 and the 330’s I have that beaver will have no choice but to go through a trap


----------



## C2C

Lol..just a short jaunt ,head up and grab it ..Ive seen those giant 660s pokey,cover quite the country .
Had a busy day today ,I set 29 snares around my first bait of the year..Im trying things a bit different .I set on same trails as always but moved locations ,some 50 ft away some farther .I had coyotes last year that seem to be habituated to certain spots and would avoid them .
I also set up the bait site different. It is in quite a dense patch of brush and in the last week of the season I almost caught an eagle in a snare ..luckily he missed the snares ..From the tracks he had landed on the outside then walked 50 ft down a trail into the bait .This year I cut a landing zone about the size of 2 pickup trucks where the bait is so he can land undisturbed and didnt set any real.close to the bait .
Couple pics of the spot today ,branches over deer trimmings to at least slow the ravens down..will check in 2 days. 
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Not many Poplar trees left, Pokey. Probably not worth the effort to go after it now.


----------



## hassell

Looking good Cam, cleaned up 1 tree yesterday, scouted around the area, they have been really busy, lots of starter chews on some really big trees.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Looking good Cam, cleaned up 1 tree yesterday, scouted around the area, they have been really busy, lots of starter chews on some really big trees.


Thats sad , takes so long to grow a tree and the animal chainsaw cut em down in 20.mins..

Id still go after em Glen ,save what you have left .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

People are.funny ,not haha funny ,just funny . I had a dozen snares set in a neighbours place and find out his cousin has released pheasants in there and plans on hunting them all winter on a apecial permit..so I talked with said hunter and he saya no problem ,I will stay in west half of the valley and you can continue snaring in the east ..knowing how naive he is I told him no,I will hang my snares til you are done when snow gets deep and you quit hunting and not risk catching your dogs ..a big thanx he tells me...So today I get a call from the landowner asking if I am in there calling coyotes ..Nope I tell him ,so he is on his way to give the 2 callers the boot .. callers turn out to be the pheasant hunters kids !! Now there is a big thanx for you, they promptly got the boot and told to stick to pheasants or stay home ..what a kick in the a$$ for me ..
On a lighter note ,I set anither baitsite today out in grizzzly country still warm but supposed to change drastically in next couple days so thought I would get going..takes a long time to set when you keep looking over your shoulder .I was a third done and felt like something was watching me and glanced back to the eidge top near my truck and there he was .. a big mule deer buck !! Heart skipped a beat to start with then I laughed and finished up.. 28 snares most in new spots again ,no snow for tracks but old bones from a couple of dead cows there from the summer are scattered widely and show fresh signs of chewing ..will check the spot i set yesterday tomorrow morning 

Got a call from the other landowner where I set in grizzly country offering me a dead bull for bait ..in normal circumstance I would take it in a heartbeat but with the warm weather and a bear thats not asleep Im afraid I would set myself up for possible disaster...so he is reluctantly hauling it a mile away for the coyotes to work over ..its gona pull coyotes from my other bait too ,but maybe it will cleaned up in a hurry ot conditions will change so I can use it .. seems Covid has thrown a wrench in everything ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Glad you got all the interference cleared up, Cam. Nobody wins when we step on each other, so good for you for stepping aside for a bit. Your reward is pending.

As far as the Poplar trees go, they are of little use to me anyway. Because they grow so fast, others will follow eventually. 

I wish it was legal to hunt the dang beavers, because I'd sit on my bridge and wait 'em out. I find no other activity along the water and have no idea what happened to the chiseler. No dams. No nothing. But, I'm still keeping an eye out.


----------



## C2C

Ive got a damge permit for our local watershed for damage beaver,anywhere I have permission including the local golf course and private land ...shoot em or trap em .

First check today and was rewarded with a welcome surprise..the weather has been as hi as + 17 °C the last few days so I didn't feel too optimistic ,in fact I was hoping my catch if any wouldnt be spoiled ..boy was I surprised to pick up 5 ,too bad one had some mange so he was scrapped .All but one were taken in spots where I had never set before ,wind and deer had knocked down almost half my sets but everything is reset 
.will.check the other bait tomorrw, a big weather change is coming with a drop in temp so things should stay good .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done sir, ya cold weather is a must for good fur, + 15 here when I got home from work, snow and wind forecast for your area's I think.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well done sir, ya cold weather is a must for good fur, + 15 here when I got home from work, snow and wind forecast for your area's I think.


Yup ,supposed to be here in a day or so. I was worried that maybe my catch would be spoiled but they look good . Sure feel for those.poor buggars west of you close to Vancouver ,nobody needs disasterous storms like that .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Great start, my friend. 

I had one of those damage permits last time the beaver(s) began their logging episode. It was only good for a week or so and no parts of the animals could be taken for anything useful. Had to bury them or be guilty of some type of infraction. Plus, it's illegal to shoot them here. Advantage beaver.


----------



## hassell

Never rained here last night, Wow, my brother has some good stories as he lives on the island.


----------



## C2C

Glen , I guess I should quit complaining then ..my permit is for a year and Ican shoot or trap and dispose how ever I want ..ive been using for bait but have given to wardens in the past to use in their bear trapping episodes..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Rick , my bro in law was here with us for a week waiting to get home to Nanaimo ..he flew to Calgary a month ago to visit family up there ,bought a car he intended to drive home in then came to see us ..then it all hit the fan out there and no roads to drive thru Canada back to the island .so he had his wife fast mail ( still took 5 days ..lol ) his passport and he drove thru the states to Seattle and caught the ferry.

I don't envy him , Ill stay here and protect the flocks ..lol. Off to do chores then check the south bait ,wish me luck 

By the way ,the dogs turned out good 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on some fine catches Cam.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Fur looks great congrats and I have a friend the lives on the island and seen videos of the high water crazy weather


----------



## hassell

Well done Cam, water come up around 18 inches back of my place, all the snow up high has melted because of the rain and warm nights, river south of me was roaring pretty good at 4 am. Like spring runoff.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys 

We need water here but in manageable quantities.
Today was a disappointing but not surprising check , wind had knockes down 24 of 29.snares..one was stretched out and breakaway was open..likely a deer but no struggle at all.
I took a front quarter off the dead bull offered to.me and Jordy pulled it down into my bait .
Set 3.more.legholds and 6 snares closer to home in random.locations.
Hope to have a good catch tomorrow on the first bait ..temp.dropped 12 ° C this afternoon in 3 hrs,should get dogs moving 

Heres my last snare set today , be interesting to see if it directs him into the cable

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Glenwhey said:


> Dang beavers are back at my place again. Took out one Poplar and hauled some off but never returned for the main trunk. Amazing the size of the chips. Wish my chainsaws could cut like that.


Go to the grocery store and buy a big bag each of carrots and celery. Set next to the waters edge and munch away. Those beavers will hear it and will come right up out of the water next to you. When it does reach out and grab it by the neck, throw it across your lap and give that beaver a good spanking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Hadn't thought of that, Murph, but it would probably be legal. Just gonna keep my fingers crossed for now.

Glad your sense of humor is still with you, too.


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> Go to the grocery store and buy a big bag each of carrots and celery. Set next to the waters edge and munch away. Those beavers will hear it and will come right up out of the water next to you. When it does reach out and grab it by the neck, throw it across your lap and give that beaver a good spanking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to.hear from you murphy, hope you are feeling better ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

4 more today from same site and they are good ones ..weather has turned much colder so hoping for a.good check at hi line tomorrow..a little added bonus in a foot trap today ,thought i was out range and upwind upon dispatch ...WRONG !! all clothes in the wash and a shower for me .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice ones, and straight to the barn.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats cam and you can keep the pole cat


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats cam and you can keep the pole cat


Thanx pokey , i wss worried about how i was gonna get him to you ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> 4 more today from same site and they are good ones ..weather has turned much colder so hoping for a.good check at hi line tomorrow..a little added bonus in a foot trap today ,thought i was out range and upwind upon dispatch ...WRONG !! all clothes in the wash and a shower for me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


lol. well y that stinks.


----------



## C2C

Got a lot done today , picked up a nice pale coyote here at home then 3 more on the hi line..also set up.my last bait site while silver dollar size snow flakes fell ,a real perfect day to be snaring ..came home and another coyote in a ft trap ,must be in early stages of mange ,lost most of the long guard hairs on his back are.missing so he likely wont be of any value . So 5 today , will be a late check tomorrow as I have church meetings til 2..may finish in the dark 
.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome Cam, those light ones is where the money is at.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Awesome Cam, those light ones is where the money is at.


Thanx Rick, I didnt take many pics today as I was stretched for time ...On the new spot I set 3 " wolf snares " the heavy cable with heavy breakaways ..With wolf sightings in the area in the past week I think this last bait is likely my best bet at catching one ..kind of a hit and miss proposition, how do you know what to set for ,wolf or coyote ? From past experience here I feel the best chance for a wolf is gonna come on the ring road ,.a trail that skirts the bait so thats where they are hanging , a 15 " loop about 16 " up..still.may catch a coyote in it but he will probably go under ..see what happens . Next time out I will try and remember to take a trail cam to set out .
.


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Yes the ring road is a good choice.


----------



## C2C

A big day today ..Deb came with me yo check the west line..a late start aftrr church but didnt think it would take long ...wrong !!
An inch of snow made great tracking and cover..could see a live one in a snare in the bottom so hurried down to dispatch ,..on the way there passed 2 others in snares ..thinki g this is great ..29 snares total and no idea that we would end up with a dog in every fourth set !
Yup 8 total, that makes 17 on this bait since Dec 1..unreal..one damaged by birds but skinner says he will try and save it .
I rebaited the site , birds have cleaned up the bait no coyotes have made it in so far ..finished in the dark so no real good group photos ..pulled them up to the top with the truck with 175 ft of rope and 100 ft of smooth support wire ..will sleep well tonite.
Heres a few pics from today ...on to the hiline tomorrow 
.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., the cold brings them out.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow you’re stacking up the fur now congrats


----------



## C2C

Days keep getting bigger ..I know it cant last but Im enjoying the ride !! Caught 9 in snared today and shot 2 ..now rest of the story ..eagles tore up 2 but at least one can be fixed,Im not sure that eagle didnt actually kill him ..I saw him fly away and snow was all disturbed for 20 ft radius and dog was still warm ...he is the one that i think can be fixed.
One I shot was no money maker ,nasty mange...
The new spot is crazy ,set 11 snarss 2 daya ago and caught 5 ,including one in a wolf snare. Never seen that many tracks in a site ..im going back to.orrow to bith hiline sites to drop off carcasses to appease the eagles ..hope it works like last year .

Can't remember an 11 dog before ,pretty special























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

You are stacking them up. Keep after them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Buddy, that's a career!


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Buddy, that's a career!


Lol.. I dont know ,most careers make enough money to support a person ..talk is that dogs are gonna be cheap this year, Im hoping to at least break even ..ave last year was $100 / coyote and that was good ,I hope it is close to that for good ones . Some if these doga are real dandies and back in the hay day were $ 200 plus .

A friend is taking a dozen to sell to a local buyer this week and we will see what is offered . I plan ongoing to FHA with mine unless this local market is good .

In the meantime Im headed back to the hiline today to set out a couple skinned dogs for a peace offering to the eagles and finiah setting the last site ...set 12 there and caught 5 i initially and so many tracks it was hard to believe.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Hiline check today yielded 2 nice ones ..fresh caught and still warm .
Set another 8 snares and dumped 2 dog carcasses to appease the eagles ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Sir !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow you are having a great start to the season keep it up hopefully the market will payout a fair price


----------



## Glenwhey

Not much snow there and that has to be a bonus. Good sledding but not too deep to make the hauling more difficult. Beside the eagles, does any other animal go for the meat?


----------



## C2C

Bait meat or coyote meat ?? Lol..birds of all kinds Glen hit the bait ,magpies ,ravens ,eagles , hawks..weasels skunks and badgers...surprising even mice get in on the feast . Must be out of curiosity but deer have a notion to wander thru out the baitsite ,knock a bunch of snares down in the process


So far eagles and ravens have bern worst on coyotes but ive heard of skunks hitting em too..

Weather has been allover the place , wind is back today with warmer temps...Id just as soon have some snow to deal with,heaven knows we need the moisture.
Sure a different ballgame with even a skiff of snow ,it paints a real picture of what is actually going on .
Thanx to everyone for their comments and support..checking west line this morning ,stay in touch ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Yes. Snow tells a story. Made a trek in the light snowfall yesterday and found coyote tracks near the house, although it was no surprise. What I was asking was if animals other than birds feed on dead coyotes. Sounds like skunks go for them.


----------



## C2C

Another surprose today,dogs just keep coming ...3 caught at west site ,makes 21 in 10 days there ..

The mini chicken bait abovr the main bait has kicked in and caught a dandy thrre ,also set 6 more snares in it ..thick ckokecherry bush.

Eagles are happy with the carcass ,2 on it and grudgingly gave it up on our arrival
I moved it 100yds farthrr away and added another..glad to feed em if they will behave.

Still dogs around ,evidenced by hhe fact that there fresh tracks past one dead one caught one laying beside the trail..
Truly blessed with success this year

An inch of fresh snow over night gives mr a clean slate to read on the hi line this morning.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Coming together well, did you get any of that freezing rain that was roaming through Alta..


----------



## C2C

No we got.lucky and got an inch of snow Rick.
..hate that freezing rain, sure fouls up.the snare locks 

Checked hiline today and got this little beauty ( check first pic).
I could see.tracka in the snow where the dog went into bait pile and picked up a scrap and took off.. he ran into a snare which promptly snagged the scrap and took it away from him ..he abandoned ship and went another 30 ft and got caught in the.next snare...no more stealing bait 
.lol

That was only action at either bait but not really surprised, they are 3 miles apart and in between is a farmstead where the rancher had a bull die and he left it in the shelterbelt..no surprise ,the coyotes found it and abandoned the river bottoms in favour of this free feast ..well the party is over and in a week they ate a 2000# bull 
.I mean gone!!! Skeleton is all that is left ..
The tracks into the row of trees looks like the Alaskans ran the Iditorod thru there..

So this Saturday when I go back I will pull whats left the mike and a half across the prairie down into the river bottom to my bait pile and wait for em to show up to my little snare party .

The carcasses piles I left for the eagles have been hit hard so I refreshed them and hope it will contniue to work.

Checking west line tomorrow ,set ,another 6 snares last time in ,it will be interesting. 

Pictured ,bait ,bait thief ,fox I caught 200 yds from the house 
.no more pheasants for him .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Another windy day ,snow.almost home but emough to see.fresh sign at the west site
.2 more today there makes 24 in 2 weeks for it...set another 7 snares in sime brand new spots . 

I had my first 2 known refusals today ,one in a place where I already made a catch ...funny thing is he went 20 yds up the trail and got nailed in the next one .

One on the side of picture is the second dog caught in that place ,very little disturbance..you can see the replacement snare and that is all I had to do to it .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done sir, now to outsmart the wolves, they're very cautious around bait sites, go get them.


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Another windy day ,snow.almost home but emough to see.fresh sign at the west site
> .2 more today there makes 24 in 2 weeks for it...set another 7 snares in sime brand new spots .
> 
> I had my first 2 known refusals today ,one in a place where I already made a catch ...funny thing is he went 20 yds up the trail and got nailed in the next one .
> 
> One on the side of picture is the second dog caught in that place ,very little disturbance..you can see the replacement snare and that is all I had to do to it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Jealous of those thick hided northern coyotes. 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx Rick ..no siqn of em ....yet .
Maybe if we could get some cold weather and snow . I set up a shooting bait on our summer range with a camera and the calf disappeared in about 5 days but all coyotes . It was for my son to use but hes been busy an isnt quite as die hard as me ,so he rebaited it a bit to keep them around ..Weatherman says it should turn cold and snowy here in a week or so that should help him..

On the bear front ..lol.. so far so good here .. however my cougar outfitter buddy had a run in with one ..his dogs started baying at a den and as he was pulling them out the ,occupant was waking up ..no one was harmed but Brad said all he could see was a big head and front legs swinging around in the darkness .


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Look s like you’re still connecting with those coyotes cam and keeping the big birds away congrats on your season so far


----------



## C2C

Day started on a bad note on the hiline my ,first chew out of the year but it got.better fast.. caught 3 at first bait including a cliffhanger ,my favorite .

My buddy came to help.pull the bull into the east bait and it was anbugger job than planned but we got it done ..thx Scott..
2.coyotes there as well .
The big surprise there is what appeare to be wolf tracks on the top of river hill ,time will tell ..
Eagles buffet needed topping up
.
And now for the milestone ,last mini bait of the day is 400 yds from my house. It consists of 3.snares in a thick patch of willows and one of them held coyote # 50 taken in just 2 weeks ! Dog was caught perfect ,tight behind ears next to back of the jaw ,no struggle and clean kill but the surprise is that the kill spring never fired !If I dont catch another it will.have been a great year .
So 6 for the day ,skinner is gonna be busy tonite






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

It amazes me how many coyotes the land supports. And, to think all they eat is meat!

I have given the green light to a local trapper, who will go after the beaver(s), muskrats, and coyotes. Neighbors are turning him loose, too. I asked him what a coyote pays here and he said $15 to $30 for a good one. No wonder we have so many!


----------



## hassell

That fur is looking real nice, Congrats..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like you had a great day on the line congrats


----------



## C2C

One more dog today , start of mange on tip of tail but otherwise good shape ..wind has finally quit ,a bit temp shift this week and next ,daytime hi temp of -19°C on a couple ..should be good

Heading to hi line today after chores ..stay tuned 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Finally hit a dry spell.which was bound to happen ..no dogs today. 

A few tracks today ,a pass under at one site and 3 or 4 sets testing the new site from down wind but no takers .Coyotes near this one just recently finished off the #2000 bull so it may take a bit for them to get hungry again .

Cold coming Christmas week with daytime hi's of -21 on the big day so that should get some action.

Busy week ahead as I prepare for year end for the farm, accountant visits ,banking, etc. .. a friend is having a slow go on his snare line and eagles have been bothering him too ..he caught 3 yesterday and they completely ate one dog . Im headed to the skinners this morning to pick up a load of carcasses and will drop off a half dozen to him when Im in town today ,may or may not get the west site checked today ..but will try and do all 3 tomorrow if not .
I don't like to check at night cause I think it stirs everything up and puts the dogs off schedule if you know what I mean .
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

With that cold weather coming things will pick up how is the local fur market this year


----------



## C2C

Nobody wants to set a.price pokey ..a few have offered 20 for whole dogs and 50 put up ..I will freeze em ,first. 

I got a call from another landowner on the hi line and he has a supposed good spot,never been there but google earth shows ravines choked with brush and heres the best part...he claims he has wolves..Plan is to head out after checking tomorrow and scout his ranch . A buddy is coming with me and if it is as promising as it sounds we will bait and set up with heavy equipment ..

Now all I have to do is try and sleep tonight..good luck with that ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Wishing you an early Christmas.


----------



## hassell

Now that sounds promising.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Glen and Merry Christmas to you and ypurs as well as all my friends here on PT..all i want for Christmas is a wolf and my life will be complete ..lol.. checking hi line today ,wish me luck .
. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> It amazes me how many coyotes the land supports. And, to think all they eat is meat!
> 
> I have given the green light to a local trapper, who will go after the beaver(s), muskrats, and coyotes. Neighbors are turning him loose, too. I asked him what a coyote pays here and he said $15 to $30 for a good one. No wonder we have so many!


Yup, no wonder we have no pheasants ..neighbours dog was
in our yard yesterday so now I dont dare set snares in between us ,frustrating 

2 more coyotes today on west hi line site ,took a buddy with me that snarss as well and we compared set technique ,hes a fly fisherman and I fish bait , you can guess how much fussier he is than me..however I figure if its working dont fix it ..lol.

We went to a new spot and set a bait with a camera and 5 snares..lots of tracks and good brush and trails ,will lift my west line for 10 days then go back and work in the move ins ...the pic doesnt do this spot justice ,that brush is actually about 20 yds wide and runs for a half mile ,lots of trails. 

Picked up 22 hides today frim the skinner and am very impressed with his work ..skinned, fleshed ,washed,boarded and combed for $15 ...cant beat that ..hes gonna get a bonus at year end . Last year I let my other guy pick which dog he likes the best ..when he did I handed it to him and said " Its yours ,thanx for the good job " ..he couldnt believe but was pleased ..he sold it for $120..best to keep him happy.. .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Best of luck with the new spot hopefully you get an early Christmas present


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on the new site.

I’ve got complete confidence that you’re going to get a wolf in the next day or so.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Good luck on the new site.
> 
> I’ve got complete confidence that you’re going to get a wolf in the next day or so.


Thanx Don ..may be closer than any of us hoped ..the following pic was taken up near my original desired wolf spot ..wolves chased a whitetail doe thru a yard and ate her 150 yds from the front door last night...they were seen a half mile south 2 days ago ,near my proposed bait site .So I took a beaver out of the freezer in the yhe shop to thaw out for bait..going up Saturday to bait and set ..gonna be hard to sleep..lol.

I lifted all 41 snsres in my west bait today ,1 set of tracks thru it and he ducked under 2 snares on the way thru ...I will be back in a week to bait up then set a couple days later .

Caught a nice female today near home today ..54..pictured is the remake. 

I wasn't planning on checki g tomorrow but the wolf trip has me moving up a day so I will set the new spot tomorrow and head way west on Saturday ...Christmas may come real early ..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya I wouldn't be able to sleep either, you'll connect.


----------



## Glenwhey

Wish I could tag along for a single day! This is getting good!


----------



## C2C

I sincerely wish you guys could all come ,I think Im gona need the help..lol. I can't remember from my last post if I told you about lifting snares in my West set 41 of them I've gone dry for the last 5 days that's where I got the 25 in the first 2 weeks I'll let it settle down and let some more move in, rebait and start over in a couple weeks.

Today Jordan and my son-in-law clay have gone to look for Clay's late-season bull elk up near where we are going to set the wolf snares tomorrow ,with any luck at all they will get one and we'll have some fresh bait.

Show for today Im on my own to do chores first thing - 25 C, a couple inches of fresh snow and virtually no wind... I've got an appointment with the banker at 9 then I'll be heading to The High Line you check those two established sites as well as the new one.. even though the new one looks like a gold mind it's going to be a beast to access even a little bit of snow so I may or may not set it today.. just about assured that they'll be a dog or two in one of those five snare we set their but if I have to walk 2 miles to get in and then pull them up a half-mile grade of about 45 degrees it's not worth it..see what happens ,let u know 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

I am sure you can do it, I could not.


----------



## C2C

Soooo, I was so down and depressed yesterday after checking that I had to wait to post ..Nothing at first site ,not even a track thru it ...second one an eagle had beaten me to a.nice coyote.....checked rest of the snares there and lots of tracks on the river and found qhere they had caught a deer 100 yds from my bait..no wonder I didnt catch one ,so I pulled it into the bait pile .

On to the new site and as soon as I got there I could see that I had trouble ..from 500 yds I could see.magpies coming out of the brush where I had a snare set..qith the binos I saw a nice coyote with a large hole ...not a good day . I hiked down into the site and discovered lots of deer tracks and one snare knocked down by deer ,another held the damaged dog ,one was untouched, fox had ducked under a.snare and gotten caught in next one ...and you guessed it he was bird damaged too...talk about a sick feeling . I took one look at the damage ,another look at the.mountain I had to climb to get in and out and pulled all 5 snares ,my trail camera and climbed out and never looked back ..too.much work just to feed the birds . Its too bad ,cause it is a prime location with lots of dogs and good places to set .

Got to the truck and after catching my wind I decided to give a wolf howl with my voice ,nothing ,first try but second call I got an answer from a coyote a mile away then the whole country lit up!! 

I talked with the rancher and decided to not snare but come call once a week and he understood and welcomed me back . He sais he did recall the last trapper having eagle trouble as well ,,bet that is why he didn't come back ..
Too good to be true I guess , a know a guy could catch 30 - 40 coyotes in there but how.many would.be damaged??

Nice looking country dont ,you think ? 

Then to finish my day my son in law tells me that out west another guy has gained permission to go in and snare the wolf spot ..oh well ..we will keep looking .

P.S....I.found out who got.permission to snare where I wanted for.wolves and Im not impressed ..told.me.he has no experience with them either but expects a big catch ,also says he will only check them every 2 - 3 weeks to.keep scent to a.minimum...what a waste of an animal. If live it will suffer or chew out ,if dead it will.likely spoil or be damaged by birds or other wolves. He also asked if the county has a bounty on wolves ..I said I don't know ( even tho I do ) ..see the county has a limited bounty that ends when a quota is reached and re opens Jan 1 .. I know the bountys over for this year ,so if this guy catches a wolf before then he cant claim the bounty ...my guess is thats why he doesnt intend on checking for 2 weeks ..Im not the smartest guy but can see this from a mile away. A call to the county official in charge of this is gonna be made in the morning ...some people just disgust me..

By the way I found another property ro snare wolves, and tho it is small I have faith it could produce.
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Geez, a tough day but you made some right choices, the wanna be trapper would be hard to deal with, Oh well. The new spot should be good.


----------



## Glenwhey

A lot to consider from so many angles. Where there's a Will there's a Cam.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that’s a crazy day the sight that you pulled out of sounds like it’s got great calling potential if the whole countryside lit up with a voice howl 

The other trapper well he will give up soon when it’s costing him more money than he is making its a hard pill to swallow but in the end I’ll bet you will be back on the property next season


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Wow that’s a crazy day the sight that you pulled out of sounds like it’s got great calling potential if the whole countryside lit up with a voice howl
> 
> The other trapper well he will give up soon when it’s costing him more money than he is making its a hard pill to swallow but in the end I’ll bet you will be back on the property next season


Ya , just wait til I hit em with the pokey special howler.....

I dont want to be a rat on this guy cause he messaged me back and said I could go on adjacent property that he already sewed up so I will bite my tongue and let it slide .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> A lot to consider from so many angles. Where there's a Will there's a Cam.


Thanx Glen ,been a great season and I WILL find a way. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Geez, a tough day but you made some right choices, the wanna be trapper would be hard to deal with, Oh well. The new spot should be good.


Ya it was rough but not worth the work there..that rancher is a good friend and Im hoping he calls next time he sees or hears the wolves ..like I told pokey , I heard back from the other trapper and he has given me permission on a place he already had pernission so I will let things roll out and not fink on him ..from the way I hear he traps he may not catch anyway...but bet he does ...he does have the best spot but lits of country around it that could work .. Im going up today to scout and set up .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

By the sounds of it he will be educating them quite well, his way is not Cam's way.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> By the sounds of it he will be educating them quite well, his way is not Cam's way.


Thanx for your confidence Rick..

What a difference a couple days makes ,a change of plans on the wolf bait ,I decides to go check hi line today instead ..good thing . First bait held 3 nice dogs ,shoulda been 4 but had an end stop blow off a snare when a big coyote hit it full bore..first time for everything ..one catch here qas picture perfect..pulled to end of the cable and wrapped up..

On to second site and I see where a coyote skirted south edge of the bait and then refused a snare on ring road ,turned around and went 50ft ans ducked under the wolf snare set hi ...I can just see his smug little grin thinking he was so smart..that is until he walked right into snare number 3.. had to chuckle to myself as I read this story in the snow . I cut the cable to lift him out to reset and thought to myself " boy hes still fresh " ..thats when he blinked one eye !! So I introduced him to Mr STANLEY, 20 oz...test of the site held no catches but I set a couple more snarea i likely runs 

I came home and checked the yard sets and found this big guy..another pheasant killer done ,magnum killspring was right across the top of his head and the end came quickly ..at todays prices I may tan him and keep it ..makes 5 for today.

I set out my extra super stinky attractant today and boy is it nasty , bottled in reload powder bittles and Im surprised it didnt blow the lids off ..- 12 °C today and not even froze..should help out ,a.frozen jack rabbit at one site made a good scent wick .



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Wow that one you're holding is a beauty, I had a nice marten one time which I thought was expired, end of day, was resetting and turned around gathering up stuff and he was gone, that never happened again.


----------



## Glenwhey

"Had to chuckle to myself as I read this story in the snow..." That non-verbal communication is there, if we have a mind to "listen". Some good blood lines there. Guess the 12 days of Christmas have begun.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Wow that one you're holding is a beauty, I had a nice marten one time which I thought was expired, end of day, was resetting and turned around gathering up stuff and he was gone, that never happened again.


Lololol..yup , I usually do this once a year so got that out of the road..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> "Had to chuckle to myself as I read this story in the snow..." That non-verbal communication is there, if we have a mind to "listen". Some good blood lines there. Guess the 12 days of Christmas have begun.


Have started indeed...checking the river sets this morning after a 2 day soak. This is the place where i had trouble with indian dogs crossing the frozen river to get to my bait ...I went back this year and set same spot but used no bait ,coyotes running trails hunting rabbits so I will see if it works .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Not to hijack you C2C but after following your posts over several years I decided to set a few snares on some trails going under the fences next to my feed roads. Set 4 yesterday and I'll be damned if I didn't catch a miserable mangy male this morning.THAT'S IT I'M HOOKED. Don't think you will have to worry about me taking any of your country away to snare though. Stay after them and Happy Holidays!









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Murph.
Cam, congrats on your catches.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

congrats on your catch hopefully the river line works out for you and hopefully that howler works on a Wolf if not you know it will call coyotes in just keep it hidden for your son or it may come up missing


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> Not to hijack you C2C but after following your posts over several years I decided to set a few snares on some trails going under the fences next to my feed roads. Set 4 yesterday and I'll be damned if I didn't catch a miserable mangy male this morning.THAT'S IT I'M HOOKED. Don't think you will have to worry about me taking any of your country away to snare though. Stay after them and Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Not a problem at all murphy ,glad you are feeling up to snaring ..it is addicting for sure. Have you snared in the past or just trapped ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx for all the comments guys ..ya pokey I keep that baby under lock and key ....river ser was empty today so I eill give it one more set before I bait , dont want to attract those rez dogs .

I took a fresh dead #180 hog to rebait yhe west line that I lifted a week ago after it went flat ( caught 25 there in first 2 weeks ,no wonder ) with thoughts of letting it sit another 4 days then resetting ..pleasant surprise ,there were a pile of tracks so I reset all spots and added a few fresh ones ..cant believe the sign, well over half the trails were I have snares have fresh tracks ... cant wait to check on Wednesday. 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Not a problem at all murphy ,glad you are feeling up to snaring ..it is addicting for sure. Have you snared in the past or just trapped ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I have only trapped.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

That's cool, Murph. Cam has provided a road map for the rest of us. Wish we could use those killer snares in Michigan, because I'd have done so, too.


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> I have only trapped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are hooked now brother ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good posta guys..the big news now is thw supposed price crash . Trappers here pulling up early cause dogs arent over 100 each ..did they expect the orice to stay great forever ? Never heard of supply and demand ? Prices rumored to be about half what they were,no one knows for sure but Im not stoppin now . Im having my best yeaarever and intend on sticking it out ..If I can cover fuel great thats great if not ? Well thats the price I pay for entertainment and the chance be outdoors and do what I like to do ..Im a trapper and not afraid to take the gamble ..If I was afraid of losing a dollar I wouldnt be a farmer..excuse my guya I gotta go check snares..have a good day .


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Farming and trapping can make a man crazy


----------



## C2C

Ya its a short trip for me bud ..lol..

I checked hiline today and ravens got.one today ,not bad , it can be fixed..other was a dandy dog ..I set a few more at one spot that should have been done at the start ..Ive been told that hanging a raven carcass at the site repels em and my former skinner just happened to get 3 today ..Thursday they go out .

Forgot to tell ya , the secret lure just happen to be located 20 ft from where this dog was caught ..dont ask what it is cause its secret ..lol


.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done sir, that's a beauty.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Another nice coyote for the fur pile


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Another nice coyote for the fur pile


One more today pokey ..I went way west today ,base of the Rocky mountains and set up a wolf bait ..4 in of snow ,an old set of wolf tracks ,a few deer and some yotes..8 snares, sure is different hanging a 16in snare 16 in above the ground..I know lots of guys hang em higher than that with a bigger loop,such as 18 x 18 ...and maybe thats right ,but I want to lessen the risk of deer catches but still may catch the odd coyote ..this stuff is liking hangi g a log chain compared to the 1/16 stuff Im using for coyotes ..it was + 6°C today ,a big weather change coming tomorrow afternoon and down to -24°C by Friday afternoon with a north wind that should blow the scent of that rotten beaver carcass a long way into the woods ..its not the place we wanted but at least we got one to set ..I looked longingly at the apot we were supposed to have and wished I was in there but no luck, we will work this one and see what next year brings 

Took a grandson with me today and we had a blast ..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

I bet he is enjoying the meals on wheels, seems darn happy.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> I bet he is enjoying the meals on wheels, seems darn happy.


He is a real character Rick ,cant get ahead of this one ..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Something tells me he comes across “that character” from the gene pool.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck with the new spot and maybe if you’re good Santa will bring you a Wolf for Christmas


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Something tells me he comes across “that character” from the gene pool.


Ya , my end of that pool is very shallow ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey, originally I only qanted the birds to leave the dogs alone, now Im greedy and want a big dog as well 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Windy say today , then a sudden calm before the storm ..did hiline early thia morning and picked up one nice dog and set a couple more snares..was in a hurry to get done so no pics of that ..instead I got some of the skinners shack ..had an ice storm this afternoon ,hope not enough rain to freeze all the locks ,now temp is heading for the cellar with a dump of snow as well 

I am headed to the west line in the morning and if it is froze I will do all the hiline as well ...with this cold weather and coming snow I cant waste it with frozen locks ....gonna be a big day .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

My worst fear, all locks are froze up ..I caught a coyote here at hime and it wouldnt close tight enough and he chewed out..frustrating. 

Went west and every snare was froze ,it qould cup then in my hands and blow in them to thaw ..took awhile but got 45 done ,had 3 knocked down, dogs on 2 deer on 1.

Went back to town And bought a little mini butane torch..turned out ti be a lifesaver and headed back to the hiline..east bait was surprisingly good ,only a couple froze ..no catches but ravens hadnt been back either since I hung up their brothers ..lol.

West bait had about 75% froze, a few tracks, mostly refusals which was disappointing, even had one jump a snare !! Got to far end of the site and was surprised to say the least ..3 nice dogs !! All in spots that I had never set before , reset and moved a couple then pulled em out and headed for home ..been a long 6 hrs checking each snare and getting them running..hands are sore ...but ,worth it ,68 before Christmas. 

It was minus 18 °C today but no wind ..the fresh snow yesterday has wiped the slate and I can rest for a day ..Clay checked the wolf snares but nothing, I have hi hopes tho,they were in a neighbours yard a mile away last night after the sheep . 

,Ill be back it on Sunday...in the meantime
Merry Christmas everyone .































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

If a trapper could invent locks that would not freeze, that man could hang up his traps for good. And, I'd bet you've thought of that, Cam.


----------



## C2C

Glen we usually dont get much freezing rain but it sure is a pain ..I have in fact picked up some propylene glycol from my pharmacist brother to use on locks ..he says it is odorless but I havent used it yet .. one problem is the fact that cable beads up with water too that wont let it slide ..if we are forecast for more rain I will try some ..in the meantime Merry Christmas Glen ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Freezing rain sucks for sure glad you spent the time to make sure everyone will fire when it needs to I’ve had to do this with foothold sets after a rain/sleet event pain in the butt and I believe I messed up most of my sets for a little while until it snowed again


----------



## C2C

Womt likely happen in near future again ..- 22 right 
Now and nothing in forecast for anything above freezing in next 2 weeks 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Yay!


----------



## C2C

Nothin on the hiline today ,a few tracks..one in particular ,seems familiar ..had a dog follow me in my tracks for.half.of my site..hsd one do that last year too,maybe same one ? Set 2.new snares on sign. 

Went way west to wolf set , and looks like Ravens only found it today ,but that is a good thing, maybe he will.bring in some friends and then the wolves ..10 in of heavy snow there -27 now and colder tonite ..meat doesn't give off much scent in that weather so I placed some long distance call lure with a heavy skunky scent ,hope it helps .
Wolvss were in the neighbours yard a couple nights ago so close to the house that they got cell phoned pics from the porch ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Nothin on the hiline today ,a few tracks..one in particular ,seems familiar ..had a dog follow me in my tracks for.half.of my site..hsd one do that last year too,maybe same one ? Set 2.new snares on sign.
> 
> Went way west to wolf set , and looks like Ravens only found it today ,but that is a good thing, maybe he will.bring in some friends and then the wolves ..10 in of heavy snow there -27 now and colder tonite ..meat doesn't give off much scent in that weather so I placed some long distance call lure with a heavy skunky scent ,hope it helps .
> Wolvss were in the neighbours yard a couple nights ago so close to the house that they got cell phoned pics from the porch ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


That’s too dang close!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Tough neighborhood. Just don't let it blow your house down.


----------



## C2C

No doubt Murphy, this is a big pack ,14 the last time they were seen in daylight..they haven't caused any livestock trouble yet but its coming..This is the same guy that we were supposed to be snaring but some how another guy got in there.. 

Such a way with words Glen ..blow your house down ...lolololol..

Nasty cold today ,-32 this morning, and even in Celsius thats cold .after chores I will check the west line and possibly go call this evening with my former skinner..


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good day again today ..checked west line and picked up 2 dandies..thank heaven for snow ...it had covered them up and eagle was perched 20 yds from one and 120 from the other...3 snares strung out and opened by deer and a couple knockdowns..gotta love breakaways. Forgot to.mention ,- 32 ° this morning...























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Those are nice one keep stacking them up


----------



## C2C

Heres a set Im anxious to see if it was successful .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## C2C

2.more today and a nice fox in a ft trap..one coyote in a semi cliffhanger ,been truing to catch one in this set for 3 years and always get refused ..so I moved the snare up so bottom was 12 in hi qith a 12in loop and he came right thru 
Set site was undisturbed and all I had to do was replace the snare..4 or 5 sets of tracks on the river, had one refusal and a couple more just misses( wrong side of bush).so adjusted and set one more snare.

The fox was caught on a dead buck carcass from season ,wardens checked it out and couldnt find a bullet. Caught a skunk and this fox there so far..the son of the landowner asked me for a fox earlier so it is his .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Sound like a broken record 

2 more today, 1 at my west site, 29 therein 29 days unreal...he was.snowncovered and almost made it to the bait ..caught him 50 ft away 

Second was at our way west wolf bait ,havent checked it since Sunday cause its 45 miles away..had to wait for Clay to get off work so went in the dark,now thats a little spooky ,checking wolf snarss in the dark.,a ft of snow.and hi winds..only 10 set there ,on #5 we could see that the snare was off the support wire and ran into a.pile in the snow ...not a wolf but a real.nice coyote..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Don't think I'd mess around checking anything in the dark but good you had someone to keep watch.


----------



## C2C

Thats cause you are just plain smarter than me Glen ...there is no way I would go alone....only went cause the wind was supposed to pick up and we wanted to see what there was for sign..plan on daylight checks when ever possible .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Red letter day ,75 in December..day didnt start so good when I had a chew out at first snare..great relief when I saw he had run 60 ft and gone into the next one ....

Remember the cattails set from a few days ago ? Thats where he ended up .
Pics are in order of his demise..sitr of first catch ,cattails set ,dog and neck snares.

Also fox number 4 ..






































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Red letter day ,75 in December..day didnt start so good when I had a chew out at first snare..great relief when I saw he had run 60 ft and gone into the next one ....
> 
> Remember the cattails set from a few days ago ? Thats where he ended up .
> Pics are in order of his demise..sitr of first catch ,cattails set ,dog and neck snares.
> 
> Also fox number 4 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


He just thought he was getting away. On a side note I’ve shot 3 in the last few days and the mange has really gotten bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on a few more you’ve added to the fur pile


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> He just thought he was getting away. On a side note I’ve shot 3 in the last few days and the mange has really gotten bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that Murphy ,I remember seeing the pic of that dog and winderrs how u were doing on them..nasty lookin critters arent they.. Im sure I will jinx myself but I havent seen any for a couple weeks ,maybe our cold weather has cleaned up a few up. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey, too bad they arent ,worth good money like last year but Ill take what I get and be happy...had hoped to book a lion hunt with my spoils this year but may have to wait ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Last day of the year and I was.pleasantly surprised ..my best bait has given me 30 in 31 days .

The river set gave up her first of the year with 3 ,one of qhich we apooked on the qay in and he ran into a snare on his escape route ..lol.

The pic of the carcasses is the reason why Im having trouble catching at one of my previous best baits ..The rancher had a bull die and coyotes ate 90% of it in 6 days !! They arent hungry as shown by the fat on them ..
Happy new year all ..79 in this first month .





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Very well done sir and all the best to you and yours on the up coming New Year.


----------



## murphyranch

Happy New Year!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , see what tomorrow brings.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

#80 ,.what a story..I wrote and poated it in the members cabin ..lost and found a dog 2.5 miles later 
.pretty special so getting him tanned to keep .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats and you are correct on them coyotes being fat but the cold weather will make them hungry soon and the the fun begins


----------



## C2C

Oh don't worry pokey ,Im already having about as much fun as I can handle ..today is gonna be memorable forever

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Weather has turned back cold ,supposed to lsst a wèek ..catches have dropped off on east half of the hiline ao I am going back to the valley of the birds out there ..plan on makung a good eagle pile and hanging a raven ..U need to know if the place is worth going back to next year ,so may lift east line for a week to allow nee customers to move back in ..

In the meantime we pulled and abamdoned the way west line in wolf country,far too many deer ti mess around with..knocked down snares dont catch much and I sure dont need to catch deer .

Im getting a little close in 1/16 snares left so will pull the 10 off river line and another 7 on a close spot here to help out 
I have lots of 5/64 ones left but they sure aren't my first choice for coyotes ..will check west line today .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Rolling with the punches.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Rally the troops and take my howler to the valley of birds and howl them in with enough fire power to take them all out in one trip


----------



## C2C

Now that would be a trick pokey !! Lol..I did go back and if I hadnt been in such a hurry to get set I would have taken some pictures..It is a day earlier than planned but suppsed to get some snow tonite so I went early ..Ive seen places with coyote traffic but this was ridiculous ..youve all seen rabbits trails thru the woods ? Thats what is in here except it is dog tracks !! When I left last time I wasnt about to pack the 75# of bait back up the hill so left it there..the plastic tub is empty and broken and chewed to pieces ..snow is hard packed and trails every where. I set 18 snares but used some discretion and tried to keep them in thick brushy areas where they wont be too visible ..lots of trails in the open but I didnt dare set em ...the coyote that I left last time when I pulled the plug is just a few tufts of fur ,looks like they ate their own so they have to be hungry .

I wired a pork quarter to a tree for bait and hung my raven to hopefully save some fur ..it worked at the other 2 spots ,for awhile ,I caught anice white female this morning 50 yds from one and either magpies opened it up..still flaps of skin so my buddy can save it I think

All the other baits had deer knock downs but no catches , I will.likely lift a couple of them for a week or so and go back mid monthe to finish off.
Cant hardly wait to check Wednesday, tomorrow I will check the river spot and likely pull it 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Curious. How did you get a raven?


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Curious. How did you get a raven?


This sounds crazy ,but my former skinner sneaked into position at his shooting bait for coyotes and the bait was swarming with ravens ..he flock shot into the middle of them and got 3!! Beheaded one and broke wings on 2 more ..just so happened that was the day I decides to try them and he got em for me.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Very cold today -25 and a 20 mph north wind, fed everything extra today ..
Checked a couple spots close to home and got 2 at one place and 1 at the river.

First pic is a dig that was caught where I blocked off trails a.month ago to keep deer out ,no bait set out to begin with. 
After Christmas dinner I stuck the turley carcass in a tree about 4 ft up and he circled to get down wind and got caught 
.

The dog in the middle was.caught at a bait and was in 2 snares so close together..he definitely wasnt getting out.

Last pic is one caught at the river ,wish I had my phone with me for a pic..I should have had a pair ,this one was still alive and while he was caught another came down the trail from the opposite direction toward him and stopped right at the next snare 15 ft away ..enjoying the cold while its here..supposed to warm up first of the week .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice looking ones for sure hopefully the valley set pans out big for you and the big birds stay away


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey , Im gonna get there asap in the morning after chores...ive got a fresh bunch of bait to dump and more frozen dogs for the eagles..It is so frustrating trying to avoid those vultures,I set 18 snares and kept them hidden for the most part in thicker brush but could have set 30 or more easily in open places ..I ,will try and take pics tomorrow and share them with you .

These giys are all ready to go to auction in a couple days ..dint know if I will get a barn pic but will try .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Very very nice, Congrats..


----------



## Glenwhey

Didn't want to start any trouble, that's for sure, so I looked up the legality of shooting ravens in Canada. Now, I feel better knowing it's legal to shoot them. I've crow hunted in areas of Michigan where ravens and crows inhabit the same area (north of me) and when they are flying high, it's almost impossible to discern the difference in the two. I may have taken one or two that came to my calling. Or, maybe they were just big crows. Illegal anywhere in the U.S. to shoot them, because of a stupid treaty with Mexico aimed at protecting migratory birds. We used to be able to shoot any number of crows at any time for any reason, but that stupid treaty changed all that.

That may seem a little harsh to some, but not to the folks who spend their lives witnessing what these scavenging birds can do. In fact, Saskatchewan recently changed its laws to allow landowners, or their designates, to shoot ravens without a permit whenever they threaten crops or livestock. Alberta is even more liberal in that a resident can hunt ravens at any time on private land, with permission. In B.C., hunting is allowed on both public and private land—again, with permission—depending on the management unit. Manitoba is the only western province that doesn’t allow raven hunting.








Credit: Al Voth. 

Sure looks like a crow to me!


----------



## C2C

Thanx for your concern Glen ,I knew you would look into it ..I should have clarified it and saved you the trouble..ravens are a smart nasty bird for sure .. as a.kid 50 years ago we never had them out here on the prairies ,but then again wendidnt have grizzly , wolves or elk out here either,must be climate change .....lol. Now they are everywhere.

By the way ,to me that is a raven in the pic..beak is like a jack hammer compared to crows.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

The wolves and predators live for the ravens as they are the meal locators, the farther north you go the bigger the are.


----------



## Glenwhey

I would dare anyone to tell the difference (other than their guttural calls) when they are above the treetops. That's definitely a raven in the photo but they still look like crows. We only have crows in my part of Michigan and if they are "carrying on", there's usually carrion, too.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> I would dare anyone to tell the difference (other than their guttural calls) when they are above the treetops. That's definitely a raven in the photo but they still look like crows. We only have crows in my part of Michigan and if they are "carrying on", there's usually carrion, too.


So true Glen ,very similar in appearance but ravens are much larger and in general are a smarter and coarser bird , very few crows here any more .

Yesterday was a bad day ..all I have to say about valley of the birds is " never again "..
Caught 2 coyotss and a fox in this gold.mine and birds got them both. Dont think it was eagles this time as a flock of 25 of more of the magpies flew off the carcasses ,not an eagle track or bird in sight ..or raven .. left my sets in as there was.no time to pull them and went to east sites on hiline .nothing in first so I lfted it to rest ..nothing in other one either but there were at least 4- 5 sets of tracks indicating dogs are still around. Rebaited it and will check in a couple days .

I wasnt about to go home empty handed so broke out the foxpro 2 miles away and after a.short female coyote howl I broke into a jackrabbit ..first series produced 2 ravens coming at a distance from SW..I waited a couple minutes then turned it back on and ravens ,still coming started flying erratically diving bombing the ground and clucking so I knew I was in business ..dog appeared under them hwased my way hard at 150 ...as I shifted to.line up on him ,he caught movement and turned broadside to leave . A quick shot frim the Tikka and I had a nice coyote ,this one wont get wrecked by birds ,refuse a snare or chew out ..lol. 86 now.

Heres pics of birdvalley and my dog 























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on a nice shot.
I have never seen a crow here until this, well, last year. Only a pair here at the house and another at the desert range I shoot at. Ravens we have lots of, and buzzards too.


----------



## hassell

Always a conversation around regarding if its a crow or if its a raven, Pixie our farm hound we had hated crows from day 1, never got excited if ravens were around. I have a lot of stories about ravens. Thanks for sharing the pic's and dog Cam.


----------



## C2C

Ive had a problem with a coyote stealing bait at a foot trap site I have ..I put bait between 2 rows of round bales and atrap either side ..twice he got a free meal because the snow drifted hard over the trap or he jumped it . Yesterday I added 2 more traps to east side and a snare on west end ..Got there to feed cows today and could see snares site tore up and snare gone..oh great another chewout , just what I need ..but I looked down between the bales and at far end by the bait lay the culprit .. the pic shows a chew out coyote caught in 3 of the traps !! He was dead so he very well.may have succumbed to the snare but the traps held him and made it unnecessary to go look ..#87..weighed 45 #..

I sold the poor end of my catch this year to a private buyer today and did reasonably well I think ..the doom and gloomers .have top dogs going for $50 , I ave. $45 on 9 , 3 had traces of mange, 3 were brush worn and the other were just plain ..2 tops were $60..I sent the other 51 to FHA thru a local depot so am optimistic that I will do ok .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Glenwhey said:


> I would dare anyone to tell the difference (other than their guttural calls) when they are above the treetops. That's definitely a raven in the photo but they still look like crows. We only have crows in my part of Michigan and if they are "carrying on", there's usually carrion, too.


The difference between a crow and a raven is that a raven doesn’t get killed the night before its wedding only to rise from the dead and track down his killers. It’s been a while but The Crow was a good movie back in 1994.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> The difference between a crow and a raven is that a raven doesn’t get killed the night before its wedding only to rise from the dead and track down his killers. It’s been a while but The Crow was a good movie back in 1994.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh oh..I could be in trouble .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

The vastness of your countryside, Cam, cries for all the gun a man can carry. No doubt, that .22 pea shooter fits the bill. But, what's that red stuff on its hind end?


----------



## Glenwhey

Not been to any crow weddings but I've directed a few hundred of their funerals. Never shed a tear, either.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> The vastness of your countryside, Cam, cries for all the gun a man can carry. No doubt, that .22 pea shooter fits the bill. But, what's that red stuff on its hind end?


Glad to hear you have the touch and knowledge to carry out such a funeral ...lol...as for the blood on hinder of the coyote ,that is where the bullet came out ..slight quartering to shot hit in rubs and came out above the tail,kinda strange as that load usually doesnt exit ..nothing a bucket of water and some soap cant fix as well as a couple stitches. 

Yes it is big country for sure , most shots are 100 -200 yds ,with no wind , a steady rest and time some are over 300..anything closer is a rarity .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Eviscerated, no doubt.


----------



## C2C

Tough day guys ,Ive had about all I can take of this eagle crap ..got to the hiline today with my 9 year old grandson Walker and 3 eagles were sitting o this beauty big dog ..all Walker could keep saying was 
" it just isnt right grandpa ,it just isnt right "
He was very upset at the total waste of such a beautiful creature ... 

Im real close to pulling all my snares and calling for the.next couple weeks , I cant afford to catch coyotes just to feed eagles .Ive got a plan already to try and combat this problem next year but as far as this year Im afraid the local.birds are.on a search and destroy.mission ..enough for today Im tired 


Both sides of the same dog
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Tough one for sure.


----------



## Glenwhey

Understood. But, hard to accept, I'm sure.


----------



## C2C

So, next week is supposd to qarm up.lkke crazy..from -24 °C today to +8 !! Im gonna lift all hiline snares for that week ,and move my eahle pile to a spot in between baits which are about 3 miles apart ..this place has some tall trees for the " vultures " to roost in and hopefully that will get em away from my prizes.
. 
Warm wind may get some scent driftung from my east set out into the coyote hatchery , a 125 section of private ranch that has no access ..this sote has been alow this year for no apparent reason and I hope it will kick in .
Usually catch 30 + there but only 13 so far ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on calling one in that valley of birds looks great if you could keep them off your catch


----------



## C2C

What a difference a day makes ,yesterday I was ready to quit cause of the eagles and today I catch 4 and redeem myself ..1 had mange but rest were very nice ..coyotes had caught a mule deer near one site and I got 3 there as they drifted around the kill...so the rest will.likely be back . I pulled her a short ways off from my bait cause I don't want aomeone to find it and accuse me of catching deer for bait .

The one with mange was caught right around the nose so that tells me my snares are.loaded right and very fast






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Congrats on the catch today.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Way to go congrats


----------



## Glenwhey

Glad for your continued, winning effort! I learned a long time ago that winners never quit and quitters never win.

Those people buying the fur will never know the heartaches of the man behind the scenes; they see only the rewards of a winner!


----------



## C2C

Thanx Glen ,im faced with a dilemma with the birds on hiline ...lift snares a few days and possibly move eagle bait a mile further away and feed heck out of em ..supposed to be warm for 6 days ,then go back and set again for last 2 weeks ..let u know this afternoon how I went .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Check today started out good ,shot a nice dog on way to hiline but downhill after that ..got to bait just after a baldy had opened up a nice white coyote ,hope it can be sewed ...so this made my decision for me..I closed all snarss at this site ,picked up all carcasses from eagle pile and mived half mile east to big trees ..3 eagles just happened to be sitting in them..

Went to east bait and gfound a few tracks thru and lots on river so reopened them all .. time will tell if it was right thing to do 
94 ..

Update ,...skinner says he can fix it ..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Persistence, my friend, can make up for a lot of bad luck, as you have demonstrated. As good as you are with that Tikka, it has been a good option to competing with the birds. All in all, a very strong season already.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Glen ,the Tikka could solve a bunch of my bird problems but land me in a whole lot of hot water too... A couple weeks left ,we will see if moving the carcasses solves some of my problems .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Now Im getting excited, the birds had put a damper on my snaring but catching 3 clean beauties today has me close to my goal ...all caught at the site where the dogs pulled down a mule doe 4 days ago .. 

One female had a start of mange on front leg and back of one ear but was amazing otherwise .

Also caught a Booner porky at my river location .... he had qandered the hillaide and knocked down 4 other snares before he found one low enough to nail him ..now he is bait .

Only need 3 ..






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Finish up and give it you’re best I would be happy with a 1/4 of that goal


----------



## C2C

Thanx pokey , Ive got a couple small baits near the yard ,caught 3 dogs and 2 foxes in them ...coyotes have been circling them lately and then head north down the valley so I set 6 snares in the bottle neck of brush down there where they are hunting pheasants at night . As I finished up a pair of dogs were howling within a half mile and as it got darker they moved closer ..maybe I got one of them .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

No catches here at home or fresh tracks ..checked hiline east bait in the the wind from Hell today ,60 mph + ...snow disappears fast and no freah tracks so I lifted those snares and then went to feed the eagles for the last time this week . They had eaten about half of the 4 fresh dogs I gave them 2 days ago and 2 baldys were perched in a nearby tree .

Weather is supposed to stay warm and windy til Sunday then gradually cool off to more seasonal temperatures but nothing nasty . I will leave those 2 hiline baits closed til then and if we get a bit of snow I will reopen at least the south and head for the finish line ..the west bait will get checked tomorrow and I will report for ya..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*C2C-----------------CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FINE SEASON---WOW!!!!!! FUN TO READ ABOUT YOUR SNARE LINE---AND ALL YOUR TRAPPING AND SHOOTING----THANKS FOR THE STORIES --ENJOYED THEM VERY MUCH*


----------



## C2C

Your welcome Swampbuck , I enjoy sharing my fun and adventure ..getting close to the end of another season but not quite .

4 days ago I set 6 snares behind the house in the brush cause I kept getting woke up at night by coyotes barking and howling while chasing pheasants ...last night at 2 a.m. I woke to a single howl/ gurgle and told Deb " we got one " ..when I checked this morning I had # 98.. 200 yds from the porch 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Bet you don't stop at your goal! Giggles and gurgles from Michigan.


----------



## hassell

Intruders don't have a chance sneaking around your place.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Bet you don't stop at your goal! Giggles and gurgles from Michigan.


Getting to know me quite well arent you friend ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Intruders don't have a chance sneaking around your place.


Hahaha...nope, sometimes I take things personal ..with this warm spell the skunks are back out ,I tried to shut all my footholds to avoid em but didnt quute make it and caught a nice one 2 days ago ...also the big male coina are chasing around now that its mating season, set a couple snares especially for them yesterday. 
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

On a side note Glen ,my end result all depends on how the eagles behave ...if they leave my stuff alone I will go to the end of the month, if not then Ill stop close to 100. Im not gonna sacrifice dogs just to feed em to eagles. I had a strange idea ,what if I were to catch a coyote and load him up with cayenne pepper...how many times would an eagle try it before getting cures of eating it ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

That would be a hot dog for sure


----------



## hassell

Ya I think a couple skunks are camped out under the shop, dig holes everywhere. Eagles and cayenne - off to Mexico they go.


----------



## murphyranch

Came across this picture on the internet. It was captioned "checking cable in Saskatchewan". Looks like a load of coyotes.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Careful Cam. Birds will devour hot pepper seed and come back for more.

Saskatchewan, Saskatchewan...Show me a 'yote and I'll catch you one.


----------



## C2C

Did some research and Pepper idea is out ..hey Murphy that is indeed a load of dogs , theres a bunch of guys up here that pull that off ,not me ..they look good .
.I dont have enough baits or contestants to do it ,besides with the birds I can't leave long times between checks . 

Ive talked with some of them and they have between 20 - 40 baits and only check once every 5 -6 days ,Id have nothjng left if I did that . One guy is approaching 500 and says he is exhausted, he should be ,he started Nov 1 , its a big job running 40 baits on that..he caught 1029 in 3 months last year ,wore out his truck and almost his marriage 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Close , I almost made it ..lol.. checked today and got #99 in 6 weeks ...note to self..when u use a porky for bait ,make sure the caught coyote can't reach bait porky after the dog is ,caught and fighting the snare..gonna be a prickly job skinning
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ouch.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Oh man I’ll bet he wished he did mess with that porky congrats on 99


----------



## Glenwhey

Insult to injury and a tough way to go, but way to go, Cam. 

No porkies around my parts but my dog had been introduced to them in northern Michigan. He was getting excited about a hollow log, while we were rabbit hunting in the cedar swamp, so I encouraged him to "Get 'em". Bad idea. The huge Labrador Retriever sat patiently while I pulled the needles out and went about his business like nothing ever happened after the extractions.


----------



## C2C

Yours is not the only dog to suffer at the spines of a porky ,we have a nieghbiurs.dog that has a hate on for em and 4 - 5 times a year he suffers their wrath after attacking and killing them..

Ouch is right but the quill pig turnd out to be the least of his problems ..cinch caught behind the front legs he didint last too long.with the magnum kill spring ,I would have thought he would have chewed out but looks like it somewhat paralyzed him ,area wasnt tore up too bad ..
Thanx for the congrats guys .

Today marks our 40th wedding anniversary, we got take out Italian for supper last night as we arent allowed to dine in with the covid screwup , watched a movie and turned in early ..so blessed ti be married to the most beautiful supporting lady in the world. 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on your 40th., the anchor of the house, many more to come.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , she is a very special lady .She comes with me every chance she gets ,worried about me getting hurt .

Nothing in snares yesterday except another big porky at river ,was gonna head to hiline to reset because cold snap and snow comung but a chance of freezing rain first, so I will wait and do it today after it cools ..an inch of snow overnight and very slick out so Im glad I waited...let you know how today goes 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Ice not nice. Good call, Cam.


----------



## C2C

Well I think I made the right call , a thin icy layer on everythung yesterfay morning ,about 2 in snow and -16...set the west hiline site and rebaited .
A few scattered tracks already there . Fed the eagles 3 carcasses a mile away and the previous ones were licked clean,one baldy there waiting .

Jordy and I called in a couple places ,had answers but no contestants. 

Pulled east hiline ,no activity on that site since I left it a week ago ,river is running about 3 in deep on top the ice so that could be part of the problem...lots of the users there have to cross it.

Another inch of snow over night and -24 , so maybe caught something in the night ,will check hiline tomorrow and west line Friday ...maybe pull it then . Will do the 10 I have behind the houae after chores then maybe go call 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Made it ...100, now I can quit . 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on a great season, but maybe a few more.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on 100 now it’s time to go calling


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys, ya seems to me I have this fancy howler that needs a workout ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

C2C said:


> Thanx guys, ya seems to me I have this fancy howler that needs a workout ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Take it to the valley of the birds and put the smack down on em


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Take it to the valley of the birds and put the smack down on em


Birds or dogs ??? I know which I would like..

Enough is enough.. I checked the hiline that I reset after lifting for a week and eaglea got one of the 3 i caught, so I pulled them all ..lucky he didnt get all 3 ..sad thing is there were lots of tracks still around so I will go back and call. 

Pulled my west bunch as well ,now only have a couple dozen set close to home that I can check daily ..
103 so far and birds got 10 of em .. ...what a waste.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*  WOW!!!!!!!!! GREAT CATCH------CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SUPPER SEASON----------*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *  WOW!!!!!!!!! GREAT CATCH------CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SUPPER SEASON----------*


Thanx 10 pt ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on your catch 
It’s crazy how fast the birds find them coyotes and destroy them


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on your catch
> It’s crazy how fast the birds find them coyotes and destroy them


And its not a small hole pokey ...from trail cam pics a eagle can eat half a coyote at one sitting in an hr ..no patching that .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

If I ate half of one of your northern coyotes I wouldn’t even be able to fly.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> If I ate half of one of your northern coyotes I wouldn’t even be able to fly.


Bahahahahaha... me neither..lol.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Yesterday I picked up the first raccoon of the year ..always fun to catch even tho ,they arent ,worth much ..Im getting restless without a bunch of snares to check so gonna take pokeys holwer out tomorrow if the wind is good









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

If raccoons aren't worth much, why did Pete have to get one for the preacher? Jimmy Martin- Run Pete Run - YouTube 
One of my favorite songs.


----------



## C2C

Gotta love the music of a good hound ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice C2C


----------



## C2C

First raccoon was lonley in the freezer so I got him some company









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

They won't even consider bidding on raccoons here unless they stretch 36". Takes a big one to do that. I've been calling racoons about every day I get a chance. Pretty fun and crazy stuff. You can do it without camo, wind doesn't matter, do it day or night and if you dont have one either looking at you or charging you in 4-5 minutes you quit calling. Using both raccoon fight and distress sounds on my caller. Find a big den tree, hay barn or abandoned house and set up within 10-15 yards and crank up the caller. There's 2 kinds of responses. They either get out on a limb and stare at you or come down the tree charging straight at the caller. If you miss or don't shoot a charger they will try to dismantle your caller. Lots of fun. I'm just trying to help the quail and turkey nests a little.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

_Gotta love the music of a good hound .._Agreed! 

Bullwinkle's hound can sing with the best of them. I get the hound going and we harmonize until my laughing spell gets the best of me. There's no off button on that hound, though.

Any of us taste-tested one? 

Ours are hiding from the weather now but will arrive at the bird feeders when things warm up. My neighbor pops them from his bedroom window during the night and we pile 'em up at our fast-food site. 

Too bad raccoon coats went out of style.


----------



## kiyote

start sportin one an bring em back!

if skip can pull off the green dress, I bet I could pull off the getto pimp look. lol

to avoid misunderstandings ............ skip should , under no circumstances , pull off his green dress. no one deserves that image in their brain.


----------



## C2C

Sounds fun Murphy, Ive tried and had no luck 
I dont even skin these ,they go to a friend and he tans and sells em and does alright, I hate to just chuck em amd waste it but like you am also saving bird game .

Biggest I ever got was 36 # and we got him tanned for my bro in law .Fur is 38 in to base of tail and 51 in overall..caught in a snare and he used up all 12 ft of cable in the tree and hung him self ..17 hmr is for scale 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Good stuff, men. Had the hound over yesterday and just for the heck of it, we "harmonized", as I blasted _Run Pete Run_ on my man-land stereo in the garage. "Jus' listen what a jaw on a dog"...

We kept it up 'till the song finished and that hound was wound up like a cheap watch. Then I spotted a red squirrel and popped him dead behind the garage with my garage .22. Let the hound out and he made sure it was dead.

No raccoon. No preacher. But, close enough for the stinkin' hound.


----------



## C2C

Ya a dog likes a reward for sure ..I caught a few raccoons in live trap and relessed for my old bluetick ..she'd put em up a tree but loved to see them hit the ground .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Had 3 baby skunks walk by the deck at 345 am , think they are camped out under the shop as there were 5 there last summer, shone the light on them at 12 ft away - they never missed a beat, out looking for grubs to dig up.


----------



## C2C

They are out here too Rick ,tracks in every little bit of snow on trails ..got a friend that needs a raccoon for a present for his cousin so I set a bait out near the river ...also caught another porky out there too.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Caught a good one today guys ,pheasants should be happy..oh , I caught one of them too in a snare and lucky for him the trigger didnt go off ..took our selfie ,cut the cable and he flew away























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Caught a good one today guys ,pheasants should be happy..oh , I caught one of them too in a snare and lucky for him the trigger didnt go off ..took our selfie ,cut the cable and he flew away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


That's hilarious. Figured it would have gone nuts once caught 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> That's hilarious. Figured it would have gone nuts once caught
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Lol, me too ..Had a little blood on his beak from a small cut but none the worse for wear ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Crazy catch glad you got him released unharmed


----------



## C2C

Sure feel lost not heading out everyday to check snares. I spent a day cleaning em up and organizing for next year ,how do you like this mess ? Caught a couple big raccoons in last week. Cold today , -17 and a couple inches of snow























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Those snares look like a leadcord that my neighbor returned to me yesterday.......


----------



## hassell

Nice, the mess that is, Congrats. again on your season.


----------



## C2C

Well the mess is my fault,I carry a feed sack when I tear.down a site and coil up extensions and snares ,bend support wires in half and collect marker ribbons . I like to clean it up and keep clean so I remain in good books of the ranchers.. thanx Rick and Don, its been fun 
Im going on a calling excursiin Saturday 90 miles away with anither snare buddy ..he hasnt snared this spot this year cause he lost a bunch of ground between it and his other spots and it isnt worth traveling that far ..The sheep rancher there has been begging him to come back and at least call and throw some fear into the dogs , so Pokeys howler and I gonna see if we can help out .


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

Those are definitely some big trash pandas!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I know I said I was.done with coyotes ...well almost, I quit targeting them heavy 2 weeks ago ,until today . I picked up one today in a snare that has been set for 2 months ,he was in rough shape missing big patches of hair and gaunt ..Id say he was starving ,first signs of mange and very thin .

While checking raccoon snares I noticed the magpies coming out of a.patch of brush and when I went to investigate I found a dead last years fawn that they had been working on ..coyotes hadnt started yet but the whole area was.littered with tracks so I set.another 6 snares ..Maybe Ill end up with 110 afterall .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

We're right there with you, good luck.


----------



## Glenwhey

Always good to ply your trade where it's appreciated. Straightening out that cable mess would be a good challenge for the grandkids.


----------



## C2C

Good idea Glen, why didn't I think of that ..I had 3 bags of them,abiut 130 snares..wasnt really all that bad ,picked out wires then rest was simple ,moat had stayed coiled up from when I had gathered them . After I gathrr the rest in a week or so I will inventory and start making some for next year ..probably got 150 now so will need another150 or so .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Quite the day guys, started out with a rabbit and fox behind the house again ..darn fox jumped thru the snare and got caught by a back leg and tail ...tore half his tail off and tore site to pieces. 

On to the river where I had a pair of beauties haning out 15 ft apart ..literally ..I have come to love this special little forest in the middle of the prairie..ots given my 8 coyotes ,very little bait used ,just set travel routes on the cliff face .

On to the last site in the ckokecherry bush and I caught a small coyote., badly rubbed and still alive . He looked to still be healthy and alert even tho he curled up timidly and tried to hide ..such a waste to kill him so I did something I never thought I would ..I pinned him down and released him ..he still didnt move so I carefully grabbed a back leg and lifted him out of the brush and left him laying under a bush ..he made no attempt to bite or run ,just cowered down and tried to hide .I hope he is alright, he was still laying there curled up when I left .

Got home amd had 2.hrs of daylight left ao went ice fishing and caught a whitefish and 2 small walleye ...what a.mixed bag on a long day .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great day.


----------



## Glenwhey

Catch and release. Guess you had your mind on fishing all along.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like a fun day 
And you have to leave a few for seed


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Sounds like a fun day
> And you have to leave a few for seed


LOL...funny you should say that pokey.,I went to check and pull river snares today and had a.nice fox ,stll alive and rubbed so he got the pass like the coyote and a release...man Im getting soft in my old age ...he was a happy camper as he ran off. Foxes are sometimes alive in snarss set for coyotes cause it is quite large and set hi ,hip catch is common..guess ita his lucky day 

Caught another raccoon at the next spot so those stay in for week or so ...not as.l7cky as the fox . He had died quick and I refuae to release a raccoon anyway 

And to top it all off ,had calf number one today , so we are off and running .
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Last pic. is the real treasure, congrats. on the others.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Rick 


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on your season sir. Incredible !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like trapping season is over and I’m with you on the trash pandas the only ones that get a pass is the ones I see when I’m unarmed and that’s getting too be less often theses days


----------



## C2C

So is anyone like me ,,going thru withdrawal afte snare season ? I had one foothold still set ,just hadnt made time to go pull it and 2 days ago there is a coyote in it ,not in bad shape either..

Got a nice.message from a friend on here yesterday wishing me well and hoping the Covid hadnt got us . Deb and I both survived the mess in April and had 2 shota since and for sick again to a lesser degree both times ,needless to say there wont be a 3rd or 4th shot . I need to thank all my friends here on PT for your support and comments again this year ,sure appreciate your support . I am disappointed that my season got cut short this year by the birds but it gives me new ideas to try next year ..think I will prebait each spot before setting and then hit it hard and be done again by mid Jan if possible .

I came so close to setting seriously for wolves last week ..My cat outfitter buddy found a wolfkilled cow and tried to get permission for me to snare it .. unfortunately it was on Nature Conservancy property that doesnt allow predator hunting .. when he checked the spot the nezt day they had been back and most of the cow was gone ,sure wish I had snares hanging it would have been almoat a certainty that we could have picked up at least one ...

Im full of great new ideas,and will get started building more snares when I get the chance ...oh ,one more thing .Im actually glad my east snares were pulled when I did . Turns out a ranch hand at a nearby place lost his stock dogs for a couple weeks ..when they were found the dogs had traveled 8 miles west and were feeding in my bait site !! Would have been a disaster if the snares were still up .

Busy calving heifers now 32 out of 48 done in 10 days ,Im sure Murphyranch is busy too..I will let you know how the auction goes ..take care everyone.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the update.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like you have been busy and you are correct on going through withdraws I was getting caught up with both jobs and thinking about maybe doing some ice fishing and predator calling and came down with covid 2 weeks ago I’m getting better now but still get fatigued quickly but I think I’m getting better enough now to start pushing myself back to 100% and be on as I maybe changing careers I don’t know for sure yet and hate to move on after almost 20 years but something needs to change


----------



## youngdon

Make the move if it’s right for you Pokey ! Smartest thing I ever did other than marrying my wife. Sorry to hear Covid is still messing with you. 

we definitely miss the daily part5 stories Cam.


----------



## Glenwhey

Thanks, Cam. We needed that fix to get us through 'till next season.


----------



## C2C

If a change is needed pokey go for it and dont look back ..life is too short to be frustrated and spinning your wheels every day going nowhere fast ... we are all pulling for ya .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Your welcome guys ,but its your ebcouragement tha keeps me going..I really enjoy the snaring ,not for the killing ,only a sadist would do it for that ..its the thrill of matching wits with one of natures supreme survivors that kindles my fire ..aftrr 5 years I still dont have all the answers but I certainly know alot more than when I started..who knows what next year will bring but my plans include going back to the valley of the birds and somehow coming out ahead , reaching 100 + coyotes again and the biggest goal is a wolf in a snare ...Ive been blessed with calling in 3 wolves and got one myself ,one for a hunting client and the biggest was for a close friend that won first place for the province ..a true giant ...that will keep me going..lol.

In the meantime there is a lot of work to be done .. calving, haying , irrigation and all that making a living stuff ...but rest assured " I'll be back "..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

We've lived the life with your assistance, Cam. And, thanks for that.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Yes I can’t wait to see what you cook up for a plan for the valley of birds next season and putting a loop on a wolf next year would be great good luck with the ranch chores keep in touch


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's, reminds me of the 2 I got while trapping up North, one shot and one trapped, they are truly big. Your adventures make an adventure for all of us.


----------



## youngdon

Can we just skip over summer and get right back to it ?


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Yes I can’t wait to see what you cook up for a plan for the valley of birds next season and putting a loop on a wolf next year would be great good luck with the ranch chores keep in touch


Heres the plan pokey , Im gonna prebait all my sites 3 -4 days maybe even a week before I hang any cable then hit em hard for 6 weeks and call it quits ..depending om steadiness of catches I may lift certain baits for a week then go back like I did this year 

The valley ? Well first off Im gonna contact the guy that snared it 2 years ago and see how he did . Im thinking the key may be to move the bait site a half mile west up the canyon and snare the incoming trails in heavy brush to avoid attention . I put bait in same spot he did and looks like that isn't gonna work with the birds ...or.. snare it without any bait at all ...or ..my wife says 
" FORGET IT !!!" maybe she is right ..again..lol.
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Nice pic's, reminds me of the 2 I got while trapping up North, one shot and one trapped, they are truly big. Your adventures make an adventure for all of us.


Thanx Rick its a blast .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Can we just skip over summer and get right back to it ?


Lol.. you got my vote Don ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Didn't catch em all ..tracks in the yard









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Hmmmmm! real close to home, I see a fence for display that he may like.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Hmmmmm! real close to home, I see a fence for display that he may like.


Lolololol..ya 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

They're messing with the wrong guy!


----------



## C2C

FHA had their ,first sale and I sold 13 of the 51 that I sent...I had decent grading with 3 selects im lots 5,11,and 18...sold [email protected]$55USD and ave $48.50 USD....pretty good considering all the doom and gloom that was predicted.Lots that sold were in middle of my grades ,none of the selects were purchased
.
My hat is off to the FHA guys for fire saling them when offers were low..next sale I believe is in June and I will have another 30.to offer .

Meanwhile ,my son in law partner pulled the SD card from our wolf snare site and we did have a customer ..pulled snares abiut mid Jan because of too many deer in the area .This young guy showed up late Feb and again 5 days ago ...planning ahead for next year ..
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Good to hear from you, once again, Cam. Good luck on the rest of you furs and future ones, as well.


----------



## hassell

That pic. will keep the spirits up.


----------



## C2C

Glenwhey said:


> Good to hear from you, once again, Cam. Good luck on the rest of you furs and future ones, as well.


Been busy with calving ,125 left ,good luck so far ...8 sets of twins .May need one of them today ,had a cow lay on her new calf and dont think hes gona make it 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Not to bad on the fur sale for the story’s I’ve been hearing and that wolf picture will help keep you motivated until next winter


----------



## C2C

Thanx Pokey ,ya the wolf pic is gonna haunt me all summer ..lol..no ,more.like inspire me .

Fur prices could be worse, Ive sold lots for less... a guy in the semi know of the fur world has hi hopes for next year and says he knows personally of companies that are sitting back waiting and watching the outcome of these 2 sales this year .They have orders to fill and are gonna fill them ,but be selective in the process ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

